# Plottfertige schrift mit corel draw erstellen HILFE



## Rudi123 (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
 ich weis das jetzt viele von euch lachen werden aber ich hab NOCH gar keine Ahnung von Corel aber muss einfach Schrift so weit erstellen und bearbeiten das es fertig zum Plotten ist. kann mir jemand helfen und mir sagen wie ich vorgehen muss? 

Vielen vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## Rudi123 (1. Mai 2007)

hier mal mein erster versuch. *kopfqualm*

http://home.arcor.de/streetmastaz8/streetmastaz2 Kopie.cmx


----------



## chritz tosh (1. Mai 2007)

Na, das sieht doch schonmal ganz gut aus! 
Bin zwar nicht wirklich firm in Corel - aber das, was ich sehe geht als Plotdatei durch! 
Dein Motiv ist ja relativ simpel (was die plotfähigkeit anbelangt). Hauptsache keine Linien. 

Schicke der Plotterei zusätzlich zur Plotdatei ein JPEG zur Ansicht mit (für alle Fälle), dannklappt das auf jeden Fall. 

Grüße, Chris.


----------



## Rudi123 (6. Mai 2007)

ja aber ein kumpel vom mir hat nen plotter rum stehen und drum will ich selbst machen  also kann ich niemanden fragen obs so passt. bitte helft mir...


----------



## chritz tosh (7. Mai 2007)

Rudi123 hat gesagt.:


> ... hat nen plotter rum stehen ...



Na, was gibts denn Besseres? 
Dann lass doch endlich plotten! 

Die Datei sieht plotfertig aus, mir sind (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) keine Fehler aufgefallen. 

Und wenns schief geht (wovon ich nicht ausgehe) kanns Dein "Kumpel" nach Korrektur ja nochmal schnell plotten ... oder?


----------



## Rudi123 (8. Mai 2007)

ja gut werds mal ausprobieren nur das problem iss mein kumpel hat genau so viel plan davon wie ich  ich sag mal bescheid was raus gekommen ist


----------



## Rudi123 (8. Mai 2007)

so habs mal getestet   also der plotter schneidet alles nur keine schrift er versucht alles "auszumahlen". bitte bitte helft mir dir schriftart heist Tagextreme wenns jemanden hilft...


----------



## Beppone (10. Mai 2007)

Du mußt die schriften natürlich in Pfade konvertieren.

Auch dürfen keine Objekte übereinander liegen, sonst schneidet der Plotter das durch.
Verschmelzen ist hier angesagt.

Grüße!


----------



## Rudi123 (10. Mai 2007)

> Du mußt die schriften natürlich in Pfade konvertieren.



nur wie?


----------



## chritz tosh (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo Rudi, 

da ich Dich wohl auf die falsche Fährte gelockt habe, habe ich mich verpflichtet gefühlt, Dir die Grafik plotfähig aufzubereiten. Ausserdem heißt Du so wie der Hund einer guten Freundin - und den mag ich ...  

Hier kannst Du das plotfähige EPS runterladen: 
http://www.werk30.de/DL/Streetmastaz.zip 

Viel Erfolg,
Chris


----------



## Rudi123 (11. Mai 2007)

juhu vielen dank... nur jetzt noch die frage  ich wills ja auch lernen und von da her könntest du mir die schritte aufzählen die du gemacht hast?


----------



## chritz tosh (11. Mai 2007)

Sorry - habs in Freehand gemacht. 
Corel = Buch mit sieben Siegeln ...  

Grüße!


----------



## chritz tosh (29. Mai 2007)

So, Freunde der Sonne ... 

... musste mich doch tatsächlich mit Corel auseinandersetzen und werde für die Nachwelt folgendes festhalten: 

Schrift in Pfade konvertieren in CorelDraw: 
1. Schrift auswählen 
2. Strg + F8  (in Grafiktext konvertieren) 
3. Strg + Q (in Kurven konvertieren) 

Die beiden Schritte sind notwendig, dann könnt Ihr die Datei zum Plotter schicken - versprochen!


----------



## Gabriele Ziora (28. November 2011)

hallo, bist du weitergekommen? Stehe ständig vor dem Problem mit corel draw x3 und meinem Plotter. Brauche ein gutes Buch um mich einzuschaffen. Kennst du da was.


----------

